# Petroleum Engineers Handbook



## محمد الخثعمي (25 يونيو 2007)

Part 1
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/18426209/10ddeeec

Part 2
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/18427729/9c9c29e0

Part 3
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/18471957/d3706f86

Part 4
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/18472647/d382b614

Part 5
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/18536990/42aaf8f5


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (3 يوليو 2007)

ممنون جدا تقبل تحياتى الف الف شكرthank you x larg


----------



## haroun mahamat (2 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## Amira 22 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود احمد الطويل (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تابع السنة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا
الله يعطيك العافية
*


----------



## تابع السنة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل...
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## تابع السنة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو التاكد من بعض الملفات من انها سليمة


تحياتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي سيد "محمد"


----------



## aly_zz (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك و نرجو المزيد 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## المبارك مرسي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا


----------



## قناعة (3 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

ممكن رفعة مرة اخرى الملف غير موجود


----------



## رشيد الخولي (13 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## رامي الراوي (17 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك الصحة والعافية أخوي محمد


----------

